# New 125 Gal tank project



## fishmeat (May 5, 2012)

Just purchased a 125 gal tank with stand and canopy. Came with lights built into the canopy but not sure if I'm going to be using them due to they look corroded. Tank is in excellent condition with no major scratches or leaks. It also came with two aquaclear 110 filters. Ill most likely be selling those filters because I'm going to go with two canister filters and two wave makers. First step will be painting the background black!\










Under the canopy look.


----------



## austings (May 12, 2012)

Nice find! The tank looks great. The canopy does look like it could use some work.

Keeps us updated along the way!


----------



## fishmeat (May 5, 2012)

Just finished the last coat of paint on the back. Used a latex enamel and turned out great.


----------



## austings (May 12, 2012)

Looks great!
Any thoughts on the canopy? Plans for it?


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Did the Labatt Blue come with the tank as well?


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

Looks like you're off to a good start!


----------



## fishmeat (May 5, 2012)

Iggy Newcastle said:


> Did the Labatt Blue come with the tank as well?


Haha I wish! No real plans for the canopy so far. Still thinking what I'd like to do with it. Any suggestions would be awesome and much appreciated!!


----------



## fishmeat (May 5, 2012)

Im thinking of getting glass hoods for the tank with a new lighting system. The canopy was used as the hoods for the previous owner but Im not sure I like that idea. Ill start sanding the inside of the canopy today to get rid of some hard water stains. Excited to get this tank set up inside!


----------



## austings (May 12, 2012)

I think new glass hoods will would be a good idea. I'm excited for you, keep posting pics!


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

fishmeat said:


> Im thinking of getting glass hoods for the tank with a new lighting system. The canopy was used as the hoods for the previous owner but Im not sure I like that idea. Ill start sanding the inside of the canopy today to get rid of some hard water stains. Excited to get this tank set up inside!


Glass hoods are nice! I have them on my 75G with a canopy. It would make me nervous not having anything between the lighting and water.


----------



## fishmeat (May 5, 2012)

Just a quick update. Fish tank background all finished and ready to be moved into position inside. Just thought I'd post what it looks like with the lights from the canopy (will be switching them out).


----------



## fishmeat (May 5, 2012)

Not the best pic so ill post something better once I have the rock work down. Thinking of going with an island effect in the middle with 3 large/tall rocks as main focal points.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

clhinds78 said:


> fishmeat said:
> 
> 
> > Im thinking of getting glass hoods for the tank with a new lighting system. The canopy was used as the hoods for the previous owner but Im not sure I like that idea. Ill start sanding the inside of the canopy today to get rid of some hard water stains. Excited to get this tank set up inside!
> ...


Yep....all my tops are ones I made myself. Super cheap. Just take your measurements to your local hardware or glass store and have them cut to fit. Then buy the cheap clear plastic hinges in the hardware section where they sell door/cabinet hinges. Just made 4 for my 74g, 4 all together because both the left and ride side open, cost me $20 for all 4. Hinges are just a few dollars. May save you some $$$$$.

I also sent you a PM in regards to those lights.


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

13razorbackfan said:


> clhinds78 said:
> 
> 
> > fishmeat said:
> ...


Great idea! I used glass from a glass company when I was a kid and it worked great and was quite cheap! Haven't had to do that lately, but I've only been back in the hobby for just over a year now.


----------



## fishmeat (May 5, 2012)

Been busy lately. Planning on building my hoods like suggested. Next step will be to figure out filtration/heaters ect... Anyone have good suggestions on a setup like this? I have 3 aquaclear 110s and a aquaclear powerhead 50 right now that if I can use them would be cool. Other wise Im looking for an ideal setup with canister filters/wavemakers.


----------



## jackskellington101982 (May 16, 2011)

The HOB's you have should be ok but if your looking for a canister filter that will do everything you need for a 125 the Fluval FX5 is perfect for a 125. I had one on mine befor i changed over to a drilled 125 with sump and loved it. and to be honest im thinking about going back to it. the maintance is a whole lot less on the canister filter than my curent sump system. But that is just my opinion. By the way what are you looking to stock the tank with.


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

fishmeat said:


> Been busy lately. Planning on building my hoods like suggested. Next step will be to figure out filtration/heaters ect... Anyone have good suggestions on a setup like this? I have 3 aquaclear 110s and a aquaclear powerhead 50 right now that if I can use them would be cool. Other wise Im looking for an ideal setup with canister filters/wavemakers.


I would either go with two Fluval fx5's or consider setting up a sump. Sumps have larger filter volume, greater flexibility, can hide most of your equipment and have higher flow rates than most pre-made filters on the marker. If I had a tank that size tank I would probably go with a 30 or 40 gallon sump.


----------



## fishmeat (May 5, 2012)

jackskellington101982 said:


> The HOB's you have should be ok but if your looking for a canister filter that will do everything you need for a 125 the Fluval FX5 is perfect for a 125. I had one on mine befor i changed over to a drilled 125 with sump and loved it. and to be honest im thinking about going back to it. the maintance is a whole lot less on the canister filter than my curent sump system. But that is just my opinion. By the way what are you looking to stock the tank with.


Im thinking of doing either peacocks or mbuna, cant deciding. As far as the filters im thinking of one canister and one of my HOB. Still undecided though.


----------



## fishmeat (May 5, 2012)

clhinds78 said:


> fishmeat said:
> 
> 
> > Been busy lately. Planning on building my hoods like suggested. Next step will be to figure out filtration/heaters ect... Anyone have good suggestions on a setup like this? I have 3 aquaclear 110s and a aquaclear powerhead 50 right now that if I can use them would be cool. Other wise Im looking for an ideal setup with canister filters/wavemakers.
> ...


Id rather go with the two canisters than the sump. Which is why *** been leaning more towards that.


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

fishmeat said:


> clhinds78 said:
> 
> 
> > fishmeat said:
> ...


Well, that is a good choice too. I think an fx5 and an ac110 would work great!


----------



## fishmeat (May 5, 2012)

Still have to get the hoods and lights. Any suggestions on lighting?


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

clhinds78 said:


> Well, that is a good choice too. I think an fx5 and an ac110 would work great!


Just setting up my 125G also and this is my choice for my permanent filtration (I currently have both the FX5 and the AC110 running along with a seeded Marineland 350 and 80G sponge in order to speed up cycling).

Fishmeat.... I love the tank canopy and stand, nice find. I had to paint my stand and tank rims as my 125G came with the older oak stuff and pine cabinet. Look forward to seeing your complete setup.  :thumb: :fish:


----------



## fishmeat (May 5, 2012)

Looking into it I cant afford LED at the moment so Im going to go with 2 T5 bulbs @ 54 watt or at least id like to.


----------



## fishmeat (May 5, 2012)

If someone could point me in the direction to great online stores that have satisfied you with the necessities it would be much appreciated so I can start ordering!


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

fishmeat said:


> If someone could point me in the direction to great online stores that have satisfied you with the necessities it would be much appreciated so I can start ordering!


I use kensfish.com a lot. They have good prices and great customer service.


----------



## fishmeat (May 5, 2012)

Does anyone have a rough estimate on how many mbuna I should stock in my 125 gal? Im looking to keep it to 5-6 species with a few males and enough females.


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

fishmeat said:


> Does anyone have a rough estimate on how many mbuna I should stock in my 125 gal? Im looking to keep it to 5-6 species with a few males and enough females.


Try to aim for a 1m/4-5f ratio. I think you could probably get 35 or so fish in there. I have 22 in my 75G and that doesn't seem that over stocked. Just be sure to have plenty of filtration and do weekly water changes and you should be ok.


----------



## jackskellington101982 (May 16, 2011)

fishmeat said:


> Does anyone have a rough estimate on how many mbuna I should stock in my 125 gal? Im looking to keep it to 5-6 species with a few males and enough females.


I have 38 give or take 1-2 with 4 species with a 1m/5-6f ratio and do great. VERY little And mine is a 125 6' long tank. And as far as stores i just search craigslist. I have way more money invested in just the fish alone than i do in the rest of the build all together. and Im talking Lights, stand, tank, hood, sump, pump, sand, rock, paint, electrical. I mean i have made a killing on craigslist. I probably have around $200-250 in the tank set up and probably 400+ in fish if you include the ones that didnt make quarentine and the jumpers before i added the top.


----------



## jackskellington101982 (May 16, 2011)

clhinds78 said:


> Well, that is a good choice too. I think an fx5 and an ac110 would work great!


+1


----------



## anthraxx4200 (Aug 16, 2012)

*** got closer to 50 fish in my 125. slowly been rehoming certain species and troublesome individuals but for the most part it works out. i think breeding wise youd be better off with lower numbers but for enjoyment id aim a little higher. just my two cents GL in your stocking choices


----------



## fishmeat (May 5, 2012)

So far stocking wise Im thinking at least the three following. Labidochromis Hongi SRT, Demasoni, and Saulosi. Still researching and choosing but I like the color variation between these three choices


----------



## fishmeat (May 5, 2012)

I also like the Pseudotropheus flavus. I know I'm getting ahead of myself as I don't even have my hoods/lights/filters/heaters yet but still researching everything to make this setup beautiful. I saw a video of a guy who went and found rocks that already had algae on them and he lightly scrubbed them and used it in his 125gal tank. The algae looks amazing and id like to mimic that. Living in Michigan and around so many lakes, it should be fairly easy to find rocks that are suitable.


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

fishmeat said:


> So far stocking wise Im thinking at least the three following. Labidochromis Hongi SRT, Demasoni, and Saulosi. Still researching and choosing but I like the color variation between these three choices


D\Demasoni and Saolosi males are very similar in color. If you like the blue barred and yellow color combination. you might try Demasoni and yellow labs or just the Saulosi since the males are blue and the females are yellow. Also, Kenyis are the opposite, but I've heard they are quite aggressive, as are the Demasoni.


----------



## anthraxx4200 (Aug 16, 2012)

id reccomend sticking to only one of the barred species. i had the same issue with my demasoni and my white top haras (white tops won and the demasoni got all washed out) overall its best to steer clear of similar species in both color and pattern. consider adding some oddball guys like tropheops or maybe a group of litho's or something like that. anyways just my two cents, either way i think you should definitely add some Fuelleborni (OB) to the mix as they clash with most others and have a wide range of colors.


----------



## fishmeat (May 5, 2012)

anthraxx4200 said:


> id reccomend sticking to only one of the barred species. i had the same issue with my demasoni and my white top haras (white tops won and the demasoni got all washed out) overall its best to steer clear of similar species in both color and pattern. consider adding some oddball guys like tropheops or maybe a group of litho's or something like that. anyways just my two cents, either way i think you should definitely add some Fuelleborni (OB) to the mix as they clash with most others and have a wide range of colors.


Great advice! I'm still looking so this isnt set in stone yet. I love Fuelleborni (OB), I have two in my 55 gal and the male is beautiful! They are among the species id like to have in my tank.


----------

